# Not quite old: Man exposes himself at rape awareness walk.



## TeenageAngst (Oct 26, 2012)

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/27628818/whipitout.jpg

We're still getting reports coming in but this looks to have set a new record high for butthurt.


----------



## Percy (Oct 26, 2012)

At a rape awareness walk.

Who would ever think that's a good idea?


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 26, 2012)

That was me.


----------



## Percy (Oct 26, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> That was me.


Yeah, sounds like something you'd do. :V


----------



## Tignatious (Oct 26, 2012)

I hate people sometimes. I really and truly do.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 26, 2012)

The pic itself is a great illustration of liberal hypocrisy (physical assault resulting in hospitalizing injuries over personal insult), but the look on his face

my god

I don't think they appreciate how not-mad he is.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 26, 2012)

Hahahaha his face


----------



## Percy (Oct 26, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> The pic itself is a great illustration of liberal hypocrisy (physical assault resulting in hospitalizing injuries over personal insult), but the look on his face
> 
> my god
> 
> I don't think they appreciate how not-mad he is.


He has no shame. None at all.
I don't know whether to respect that or not.

Though his expression is great.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 26, 2012)

I want the story


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 26, 2012)

I sniped a video from CE

http://youtu.be/e6CBqYxFcF4


----------



## Percy (Oct 26, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> I sniped a video from CE
> 
> http://youtu.be/e6CBqYxFcF4


I don't think I've ever seen such a low amount of fucks given.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 26, 2012)

How long before plant girl and her troopers storm in here?


How did that guy even make it through a mob of angry bitches alive?
He got out of there unscathed?


----------



## Bliss (Oct 26, 2012)

At first I was like...

And then I was like that the whole time!


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 26, 2012)

> How long before plant girl and her troopers storm in here?



I was wondering that myself actually, but I anticipate them doing pretty much exactly what's going on in that picture.

He ended up with injuries, at least a broken nose, probably more.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 26, 2012)

Gods, his face is just too fucking priceless.

Oh , man hahaha
It's like he was surrounded by a mob of walkers, too, in that vid

"Previously, on the walking dead..."


----------



## Aetius (Oct 26, 2012)

I think we found one of the world's greatest IRL trolls. 

Also, way to go on reddit.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 26, 2012)

Why was the crowd chanting 'potatoes'? (Pronounced as "Poh-Tah-Toes")


----------



## Bliss (Oct 26, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Why was the crowd chanting 'potatoes'? (Pronounced as "Poh-Tah-Toes")


It's moonspeak called Portuguese.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 26, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> It's moonspeak called Portuguese.



That still doesn't explain why the crowd is obsessed with an edible root.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 26, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> How long before plant girl and her troopers storm in here?


I'd say less than four hours.


I gotta admit the fact it took them that long to get up that moderately angled slope and only a few of them did is pretty funny.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 26, 2012)

> I gotta admit the fact it took them that long to get up that moderately angled slope and only a few of them did is pretty funny.



They could see the size of his stones, and they were afraid.


----------



## PapayaShark (Oct 26, 2012)

And assault is always the answer amirite


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not saying it is right they assaulted him (holy shit, huge mob), but on the other hand: indecent exposure is still a felony. And doing so during a rally crowded with feminists is absolutely moronic. 

They could've just called the cops, though.


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 26, 2012)

this guy is my hero

he is a master


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 26, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I'm not saying it is right they assaulted him (holy shit, huge mob), but on the other hand: indecent exposure is still a felony. And doing so during a rally crowded with feminists is absolutely moronic.
> 
> They could've just called the cops, though.




more power to them IMO, if this is a protest about rape n such and some guy exposes himself I wouldnt bat an eye if someone got some hedge clippers, I say he deserved it. Legal beagle or not


----------



## PapayaShark (Oct 26, 2012)

If it was a women that exposed herself at the walk, would you guys still thinks it was okay to assault her?

Violence doesn't make things better ._. Idgaf if it was stupid as hell, violence is still not okay.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 26, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> more power to them IMO, if this is a protest about rape n such and some guy exposes himself I wouldnt bat an eye if someone got some hedge clippers, I say he deserved it. Legal beagle or not



Devil's advocate here: he didn't rape anyone, merely befouled their eyes. o n o
Violence in this case really doesn't help the cause and only helps perpetuate the "_Lol feminazi_â€‹"-stereotype.




PapayaShark said:


> If it was a women that exposed herself at the walk, would you guys still thinks it was okay to assault her?
> 
> Violence doesn't make things better ._.



I'd say assault is not okay in either case, but then again you shouldn't be flashing people in the first place I think.


----------



## Icen (Oct 26, 2012)

Holy fuck what is wrong with this guy. The most that should have been done was restrain him in case he wanted to try something funny, but then again I don't condone violence. He did walk himself into the lion's mouth though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 26, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> If it was a women that exposed herself at the walk, would you guys still thinks it was okay to assault her?
> 
> Violence doesn't make things better ._. Idgaf if it was stupid as hell, violence is still not okay.



This.

It's almost as if the man put himself on the line to illustrate this point, or he has a sense of humour that nobody understands.

I should befriend him.


----------



## PapayaShark (Oct 26, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I'd say assault is not okay in either case, but then again you shouldn't be flashing people in the first place I think.



I agree, I just know that is that was a women getting rocks thrown at her and chased through the park, everybody would rage.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 26, 2012)

If it was someone who showed her tits, there'd be cheers all 'round anyway.

There's nothing wrong with boobs.

Shouldn't be anything wrong with dicks either.

I don't see where this man said "rape is a good thing" or anything like that anyway. He just showed his dick.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 26, 2012)

I wonder why the feminists in my state don't get the shit kicked out of them when they protest via dressing up as giant walking vaginas. :V


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 26, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> If it was a women that exposed herself at the walk, would you guys still thinks it was okay to assault her?
> 
> Violence doesn't make things better ._. Idgaf if it was stupid as hell, violence is still not okay.


If it WAS the other way around, a woman exposing herself in a crowd of machists, I  think assault would be the least of her worries...if you catch my meaning.

About the guy... just look at his face. That guy is a troll doing what he does best.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 26, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> If it WAS the other way around, a woman exposing herself in a crowd of machists, I  think assault would be the least of her worries...if you catch my meaning.



I was thinking about that, but that would imply men are automatically rapists when a woman is naked, which is a bit of a sweeping generalization I think. 

Either way: there is such a thing as common decency. Going outside and deciding clothes are too mainstream is a bad decision either way.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 26, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> I wonder why the feminists in my state don't get the shit kicked out of them when they protest via dressing up as giant walking vaginas. :V


It ain't called SlutWalk for no reason


----------



## PapayaShark (Oct 26, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> If it WAS the other way around, a woman exposing herself in a crowd of machists, I  think assault would be the least of her worries...if you catch my meaning.



I was talking about a women exposing herself at a rape awareness walk ._.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Oct 26, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> more power to them IMO, if this is a protest about rape n such and some guy exposes himself I wouldnt bat an eye if someone got some hedge clippers, I say he deserved it. Legal beagle or not



Because clipping off a guy's doodle is always an option, right?

You don't shoot a guy in the dick. Never. Not an option.
(Unless he's, like, -physically- attacking you or something)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 26, 2012)

I agree with Cerb, the penis is a sacred thing. Genital mutilation either way is too much.

Same with the face and the hands, tbh.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 26, 2012)

Seeing as how all of this took place last may, is there any news of what happened after?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 26, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> more power to them IMO, if this is a protest about rape n such and some guy exposes himself I wouldnt bat an eye if someone got some hedge clippers, I say he deserved it. Legal beagle or not


Do you have any idea how badly that would hurt?  Not to mention it would kill him.  Killing someone for indecent  exposure is extreme.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah, dismembering someone is practically ruining someone's life.

Showing your dick hurts nobody in any way whatsoever. Indecent and rude and creepy, but it has no physical affliction on anybody.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 26, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Yeah, dismembering someone is practically ruining someone's life.
> 
> Showing your dick hurts nobody in any way whatsoever. Indecent and rude and creepy, but it has no physical affliction on anybody.


And  he would have bled to death in less than thirty seconds.


----------



## badlands (Oct 26, 2012)

am i the only one surprised he actually survived?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 26, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Do you have any idea how badly that would hurt?  Not to mention it would kill him.  Killing someone for indecent  exposure is extreme.



lets just theorize if a woman was brutally raped and feared men, and a man exposed himself to cause grief to her, causing her to have mental breaks and flashbacks that push her to suicide its totally cool?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 26, 2012)

That's one preeetty big stretch right there


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 26, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> That's one preeetty big stretch right there



maybe so but it could happen so if you go and flip your dick out at people dont get pissed if they cut it off in a rage, you started it is all im sayin


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 26, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> lets just theorize if a woman was brutally raped and feared men, and a man exposed himself to cause grief to her, causing her to have mental breaks and flashbacks that push her to suicide its totally cool?



I was brutally raped by a woman at one point in my life, yet I'd still get a boner if a woman flashed her lovelies at me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 26, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> lets just theorize if a woman was brutally raped and feared men, and a man exposed himself to cause grief to her, causing her to have mental breaks and flashbacks that push her to suicide its totally cool?


It still does not justify murder.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 26, 2012)

Girl with the air horn totally looks like Shaundi from Saints Row 2. Seriously.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 26, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> It still does not justify murder.



just because you get your dick cut off doesnt mean you bleed to death


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 26, 2012)

No, but losing your penis is a horrible thing that can have a surprising effect on your life, such as removing everything that is vagina. To be quite honest dee, as a young man, I find it offensive and a bit threatening that you or anyone would consider chopping off someone's dick as something insignificant. Like "hey he doesn't need it, he shouldn't have done one silly thing". Even toddlers whip their dicks out in public.

You just don't dismember people. Even losing your pinky can really affect some people hugely in their daily lives.

If I had to lose one of my hands, my legs, my eyes, my tongue, or my other ear, I'd frankly rather just be killed there and then. Fuck everything, I don't want to live a life where I'm suddenly incapable of doing things that everyone else takes for granted, just because I did one silly thing, because someone else isn't even slightly emotionally resilient. It's beyond the public penis now, it can be anything.

Do I think sexually harassing rape victims is okay? Obviously not.

But neither is _cutting off a part of someone's body._

I don't care if anyone is on the flasher's side or the feminist's side, if anyone's doing anything like that, both of you are in the god damn wrong.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Oct 26, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> I was brutally raped by a woman at one point in my life, yet I'd still get a boner if a woman flashed her lovelies at me.


Good for you (the boner part, not the rape part), but you aren't every person who's been raped.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 26, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> just because you get your dick cut off doesnt mean you bleed to death


There's a artery that runs to it.  It's not insta-kill, but if you don't clamp it shut within half a minute a guy will bleed to death*. *It's like if someone sliced open the artery to your brain.  It's not insta-kill, but you will bleed to death hella fast.
_*Anatomy 101*_


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 26, 2012)

I absolutely love dinosaurdammit's mentality. "Oh, he's doing something that might be psychologically traumatizing to some people with extenuating circumstances! If they dismember him it's totally just and valid because he's acting like a nitwit."

Remind me to never post anything from any NOFX concert ever.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 26, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> I absolutely love dinosaurdammit's mentality. "Oh, he's doing something that might be psychologically traumatizing to some people with extenuating circumstances! If they dismember him it's totally just and valid because he's acting like a nitwit."
> 
> Remind me to never post anything from any NOFX concert ever.



You gotta forgive DD for feeling hot-blooded at a man doing something stupid, though. Don't berate her as if she's some nutcase. :/


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't know her story, I just call 'em as I see 'em.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 26, 2012)

ObeyTheSnarf said:


> Good for you (the boner part, not the rape part), but you aren't every person who's been raped.



Well neither are they! >:[


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 26, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I was thinking about that, but that would imply men are automatically rapists when a woman is naked, which is a bit of a sweeping generalization I think.



...but would it be...legitimate rape?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 26, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> The pic itself is a great illustration of liberal hypocrisy (physical assault resulting in hospitalizing injuries over personal insult)



Hey, aren't you that guy that just a couple days ago went on a seven-page victim-blaming shitfest because a girl that got her ass grabbed DIDN'T deck the guy?

Yeah, you are.  That's some catch-22 you're working there.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh yeah! That thing got locked though 

There's a pretty big difference between a chick decking a creepy dude twice her age for an ass grope and a mob of people chasing down with malicious intent what is obviously a master troll.

Though I could be wrong. They do look pretty similar. You really gotta squint and kinda turn your head to see the disparity but I assure you it's probably there.

I'd love to hear your side of it. Especially Aleu's and Icen's as well, I know they're just chomping at the bit.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Oct 26, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> ...but would it be...legitimate rape?


I see what you did there.


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 26, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/27628818/whipitout.jpg
> 
> We're still getting reports coming in but this looks to have set a new record high for butthurt.


Look at that picture.  That guy's a bro.


----------



## Nothing (Oct 27, 2012)

Im guessing he had a little extra real estate down south? /snicker


----------



## Aleu (Oct 27, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> Oh yeah! That thing got locked though
> 
> There's a pretty big difference between a chick decking a creepy dude twice her age for an ass grope and a mob of people chasing down with malicious intent what is obviously a master troll.
> 
> ...


What's with the fucking call outs? Also I wasn't aware that the vet was a ten year old.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 27, 2012)

Because I'm on your shitlist, you have something to say about pretty much anything I post. Plus, given the inherent nature of the subject matter we're talking about here, it was only a matter of time before you decided to crawl up my ass. Hell, I didn't even bring it up, someone else called it on the first page.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 27, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> Because I'm on your shitlist, you have something to say about pretty much anything I post. Plus, given the inherent nature of the subject matter we're talking about here, it was only a matter of time before you decided to crawl up my ass. Hell, I didn't even bring it up, someone else called it on the first page.


Yes because you post shitty things. Stop posting shitty things. Also you were the one that brought it up because you specifically used my name. Another thing, Icen and I already made our posts on this and there's no shit storm so stop trying to stir one.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 27, 2012)

Aight, fair enough. I see you've played knifey-spoony before.

I called it though.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 27, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> Aight, fair enough. I see you've played knifey-spoony before.
> 
> I called it though.


"Hurr durr I called that a person on a forum would comment on a board" yeah, not exactly a far shot. Besides I've commented nothing on my personal opinion on this as I do not know the story. Sure there's a youtube clip of people shouting and chanting but that tells me nothing.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 27, 2012)

Aleu why are you so mean. This was a happy topic full of laughter and penis jokes until you got all persnickety when I mentioned wanting to hear your opinion. And you made it personal.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 27, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> Aleu why are you so mean. This was a happy topic full of laughter and penis jokes until you got all persnickety when I mentioned wanting to hear your opinion. And you made it personal.



Gee, I wonder why someone would make something personal when they're called out. The world may never know.


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 27, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> Aight, fair enough. I see you've played knifey-spoony before.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 27, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Gee, I wonder why someone would make something personal when they're called out. The world may never know.



Probably for the same reason an angry mob of feminists would assault a man with an exposed penis at a protest against rape.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 27, 2012)

I would like to interrupt this thread to state that Lobar's avatar still seriously freaks me out, and I have no idea why.


And with that out of the way you may now return to your prior bickering.

Also to note: They're not mad he had his wang out at a rape rally, they're mad his enormous testicals are blocking the road and he refuses to move them.


----------



## PapayaShark (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh how I love that none of you "he totes should have his peen cut of and be stoned to death", won't answer if it would be okay to do it if he was a female :I


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Oh how I love that none of you "he totes should have his peen cut of and be stoned to death", won't answer if it would be okay to do it if he was a female :I



It is a pointless question because men in general are evil mysognistic beings, no exception :U


----------



## Bliss (Oct 27, 2012)

Gibby said:


> If it was someone who showed her tits, there'd be cheers all 'round anyway.


Perhaps. And it would be indicent exposure resulting in fines and/or imprisonment in many states, _unlike_ for a guy showing his.



> There's nothing wrong with boobs.
> 
> Shouldn't be anything wrong with dicks either.


Breasts are not genitals. I doubt anyone other than him in that SlutWalk went around showing theirs and, hence, would have had a double standard as some anti-feminist bleeding hearts suggest.

There is also that, surely insignificant! context of flashing one's penis at an anti-rape protest. 



PapayaShark said:


> Oh how I love that none of you "he totes  should have his peen cut of and be stoned to death", won't answer if it  would be okay to do it if he was a female :I


You assume unfairly. Silence is submittal, after all.


----------



## Icen (Oct 27, 2012)

Okay woah, why are we referencing a past thread here? Callouts generally aren't cool.

Regardless, I think I've made my point pretty clear: I don't condone violence. Violence is wrong. I don't condone that man being physically assaulted in any fashion, because it makes those women that harmed him stoop down to the level of the people they are fighting against. Until he physically attacks someone, there is no reason for him to be harmed. 

Even in DD's hypothetical: it's unfortunate if a woman gets so triggered that she kills herself. It's terrible, it's awful and it should never have to happen. And while the man should not indecently expose himself, it doesn't mean he should be put to death because of it. I'm sure his goal wasn't to find out later that his actions drove a woman over the edge. And if he doesn't give a fuck if he finds that out, then he truly is a heartless person.

His actions were childish and from what I can read, nothing more than "HURR HURR LET'S STIR UP THE FEMINAZIS BECAUSE ALL WOMEN CONCERNED ABOUT RAPE ARE MEN-HATING BUTCH-DYKE-FAG-COMMUNISTS!!1/1/1" But...unfortunately...it's free speech to speak out against them. (Though he certainly needs to be punished for indecent exposure.)


----------



## PapayaShark (Oct 27, 2012)

Can't we start saying "if a person". Men can also kill themselves over things like this. There were men in the walk too. Saying "if a woman" kinda adds to the "women=victims, men=rapists" idea. Even if more women get raped, men still suffer from it too.


----------



## Icen (Oct 27, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Can't we start saying "if a person". Men can also kill themselves over things like this. There were men in the walk too. Saying "if a woman" kinda adds to the "women=victims, men=rapists" idea. Even if more women get raped, men still suffer from it too.


I'm using DD's specific example, I'm pretty sure I made that clear in my above post. No one ever said that men don't get raped or assaulted.


----------



## PapayaShark (Oct 27, 2012)

Icen said:


> I'm using DD's specific example, I'm pretty sure I made that clear in my above post. No one ever said that men don't get raped or assaulted.



Well, it still works in her example too.


----------



## Icen (Oct 27, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Well, it still works in her example too.


Yes, yes it does.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't think that the assumption of response/lack thereof (over the hypothetical question if it is a female) is a valid argument. It leads to confirmation bias. 

Hypothetically speaking if you're talking about equality then ok. 

The problem comes into play is probability of the scenario. People want general equality across genders but there are still factors of differences in genders that are recognized. Also the probability of certain scenarios even coming into existence. 

Hypothetically speaking if a female flashed some people on a rape prevention walk and people attacked her physically it would be wrong. 

Probability speaking, this is a scenario less likely to happen than a male. Not impossible, improbable. That's why people are probably sitting/refraining from answering the question.

If there is a higher probability that someone would assault the female sexually if she committed the same behavior that does not mean that evidence points to "all men are rapists/sexual offenders" either. It's just that there is a higher probability from one gender committing certain behavior over another. 

I'm sure people are going to try to apply it to the slippery slope argument as a reversal of the "she was asking for it" debate. Ie a woman dressed "indecently" asked to be raped. So ie a nude guy flashing a group - asked to be beaten.

The problem is, the flashing intended to incite a reaction, he just got more than he probably bargained for


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 27, 2012)

If he got more than he bargained for he sure had a strange way of showing it.


----------

